# What software do you use to organize videos on you computer?



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Why not just make a few folders to keep them in?


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for that suggestion, mnn2501. I used to use a flipshare camera, and that software organized the videos really nicely and had a nice preview capability. But for some reason that software stopped working. I also used to use Picasa, but for some reason that software finds my photos on my new computer, but not my videos. I think I have the settings set correctly. I just wondered if there was some other tool I could try.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Explain what you mean by organize. Most people just use a hierarchy of folders and descriptive file names. For instance, I have a video folder and within it is several different folders such as fitness, movies, kids, tv, and others. Within the tv folder are many other folders such as doctor who, the it crowd, and corner gas. Inside the doctor who folder are more folders for individuals seasons. In those folders are the actual episodes, named with episode number and title, such as 11 - The Crimson Horror.

This is a very simple system and requires no extra software to organize, but the user does need to take the time to put new files where they belong.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I simply put raw files in folders, by date... add more files, new folder/new date. Don't have many videos on my hard drives as they eat up space... but do have tens of thousands of photos and even more of music... Go back and organize by subject later, pulling them out of the raw files and into the specific folder. I might take a hundred pics of my dogs... they'd go in folder 5-11-2013. Later, I might pull individual dogs out and put in a "named dog" folder, with Squirrely Bob, Mr. Jiggy, etc.

I use XNView to view photos and watch videos *if the right format*

I have a huge amount of video that I've captured and put on cd/dvd, as well as a dvd collection and blu-ray. I use Ant Movie Catalog for organizing them. Great little free program.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

texican said:


> I simply put raw files in folders, by date... add more files, new folder/new date. Don't have many videos on my hard drives as they eat up space... but do have tens of thousands of photos and even more of music... Go back and organize by subject later, pulling them out of the raw files and into the specific folder. I might take a hundred pics of my dogs... they'd go in folder 5-11-2013. Later, I might pull individual dogs out and put in a "named dog" folder, with Squirrely Bob, Mr. Jiggy, etc.
> 
> I use XNView to view photos and watch videos *if the right format*
> 
> I have a huge amount of video that I've captured and put on cd/dvd, as well as a dvd collection and blu-ray. I use Ant Movie Catalog for organizing them. Great little free program.


You're not kidding they eat up a lot of space, I have about 2 terrabytes of videos on my mediacenter.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

If, by videos, you're talking about Movies and TV shows, check out XBMC. For the DIYer, it makes a wonderful media center.

If, on the other hand, you're talking about home videos, just keeping them organized in some sort of folder hierarchy would probably be best. This is why recent versions of windows comes with a 'My Videos' folder already made for you as a suggestion of how to organize your personal data.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

notthereyet said:


> If, by videos, you're talking about Movies and TV shows, check out XBMC. For the DIYer, it makes a wonderful media center.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you're talking about home videos, just keeping them organized in some sort of folder hierarchy would probably be best. This is why recent versions of windows comes with a 'My Videos' folder already made for you as a suggestion of how to organize your personal data.


I prefer mediaportal.


----------

